# Easy T printer (boat anchor)



## flextees (Aug 7, 2012)

I cannot get any tech help from Andy at Easy T. Are they still open? I have had the printer for months and have never been able to print white ink, and have it look good. When I ask for help I get limited help from Andy, when you can get ahold of Jay Crocket he will help, but that is not enough. I need tech. help. Does anybody have a contact number for Andy, I don't think he has a phone. 

Does anybody know about the Lemon Laws in Arizona, I think my printer may qualify?

I have a $6000 boat anchor, and can't make a dime off it. HELP!!!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your issues...I don't think 'lemon laws' really apply to things like printers etc...and it may be complicated even more if you are not actually in Arizona. I had looked at that unit..I think I saw it at a trade show in LA and decided it was not for me...especially with only a 90 day warranty.

Curious...can you print RGB on white/pastels...?


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

This is a tough situation because anyone getting into DTG printing needs to have a really thorough understanding of the process in order to make it work; this is true regardless of the printer you purchase. I have seen people succeed and fail with the best printer on the market, and I have seen people succeed and fail with the worst. I don't know how much you paid for the Easy T, but people should really consider that there is a reason you pay so much for a commercial DTG unit (typically starting at $15,000+ for a converted Epson), even though the Epson it is based on is not that expensive...... When you buy into a commercial DTG system you are usually paying for the hand holding and ongoing support to help you develop and build your business; even the most natural learners generally require quite a bit of time to fully grasp the DTG concept, especially when white ink is involved!

Andy offers a very, very inexpensive option to enter the market that does not necessarily come with all the bells and whistles (shorter warranty, less hand-holding, etc); it is a trade off that people need to consider prior to purchase. To me, it seems like an excellent trade off for people who already have a solid understanding of what it takes to print with white ink and what goes into the DTG process in general - however for those who are getting into it blind with no prior experience, you should take note of how much you are saving versus a commercial unit from a larger company and understand that you are making a conscious decision to invest in a machine with less hand-holding and a smaller tech support department, in exchange for a sticker price that is less than half of most others.

I don't care to take sides in situations like these and I am certainly not belittling Andy's efforts - I actually think they are brilliant and fill a definite need in the industry. However I am a strict wholesale print shop that operates on the lowest possible margins and caters to a higher-end client who is more self-sufficient than most; our customers pay much less than they would elsewhere, and they KNOW they only get those prices if we don't have to hold their hand and answer the phone for them five times per day.... We also offer retail pricing / services for those clients who don't feel as comfortable throughout the process, and require much more of our time to ask questions and pick our brains. I am a huge supporter of LOW-COST machines hitting the market and changing the DTG landscape, but I fear that there will be lots of people who buy in expecting the same level of service commitment you would get when you spend $20,000+ on a printer.... This is not practical. My advice to consumers is to make sure your machine comes with the level of hand-holding that you need to succeed, personally; my advice to Andy is to maybe do what I have done with my print services and offer your machines at one price for individuals who won't be needing much tech support, but also offer a more expensive package that includes the same product, but with lots more customer support? Just thinking out loud here - don't mean to step on anyone's toes....


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

flextees said:


> I have had the printer for months and have never been able to print white ink, and have it look good.


Perhaps you can be more specific with your issues, and the general knowledge on this forum might be able to help you out? There are many, many people using commercial DTG printers who can't seem to print white ink, and have it look good; your issues might not be printer-specific. Also, keep in mind that MANY people give up on white ink anyways, regardless of which printer they are using...... It is not, and never was an easy process.

So are you suggesting that white ink simply won't flow through your printer? Are there clogged channels / dampers / print head? How does the seal around your capping station look, and how clean is the wiper blade? What does your nozzle check look like? If you are getting a good nozzle check but can't get a good layer of white, it is almost certainly your pretreat method - if you are not getting good nozzle checks, it is a clog somewhere in the system. If you have no idea what I am talking about, you might not have been doing the proper maintenance / cleaning to keep your ink flowing properly.... Let's get some details / pics and anything else that might help us identify the problem, and we will see what we come up with!


----------



## Keysgeek (May 15, 2012)

I got an easy t, for the most part I got it working fairly well. My problem is not enough volume for the printer. If you wanna phone chat sometime let me know, I'll try to help you, but I'm kinda new also


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Keysgeek said:


> My problem is not enough volume for the printer.


This is a common problem with many DTG print shops - getting the equipment is only half the battle.... Keeping it busy is the other half! As with any DTG printing equipment, the more you print the fewer issues you will have with the ink. Try to print a couple of shirts each day (at least) and your printer will treat you much better!


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

flextees said:


> I cannot get any tech help from Andy at Easy T. Are they still open? I have had the printer for months and have never been able to print white ink, and have it look good. When I ask for help I get limited help from Andy, when you can get ahold of Jay Crocket he will help, but that is not enough. I need tech. help. Does anybody have a contact number for Andy, I don't think he has a phone.
> 
> Does anybody know about the Lemon Laws in Arizona, I think my printer may qualify?
> 
> I have a $6000 boat anchor, and can't make a dime off it. HELP!!!


Is it a mechanical issue with the printer hardware or inexperience regarding dtg printing? there are other threads here that own the same printer- they had mechanical failure right away.. you might want to check the other threads and see if you can find resolve.. the ink issue is most likely related to the china bulk ciss if its a r2000 based machine.. (there designed for standard ink not dtg ink, you need to upgrade to better damper/carts and large ink supply lines to accomodate dtg inks belquette makes a good system for bagged ink) Or you can make/modify your own link for bag supply and connectors below!!.. check the other related threads and see how they went about a fix?etc.. I tested the standard ciss and it made its way to the trash fairly quick!!

dan (kent systems) is a good guy and supplys the bags etc to several vendors, you will find all you need to do the conversion here when filling your own bags...

Kent Systems 
http://kentsystems.com/Ink_Applications.php
970-593-3185
[email protected]


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I agree with Justin. Even with Non-White DTG's you have to print several times a day. At least do 3 passes or more. 

You can offer one or so customers a really good deal to take your daily prints. Luckily we acquired a decent size church that has a bunch of things going on to keep us busy. Eventually they needed lower prices. We switched to traditional screen printing to give them better prices with less head aches.

We also belonged to a few small business networks and plastered ourselves all over the Internet. 

My brother-in-law requires white ink so he partnered with a guy that has a Neoflex spelling). The other printer prints one t-shirt a day so gives that to my brother-in-law. So he says anyways. I've yet to see him wear anything except the ones we did for him.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm still alive and we are here working at a hundred miles an hour.

Not trying to make excuses I just had my longtime secretary go on maternity leave and her replacement didn't work out after the first week or so. We will be training a new person next week so the phone calls will be more promptly answered and returned. 

We had a small percentage of machines that had a mechanical issue that was easily fixed by upgrading customers to the R2880 that we currently use. 

It seems by far the biggest issue is with inks. It is CRUCIAL that once these inks are put into the machine it is used pretty much daily and climate control is maintained constantly day and night.

We suggest keeping humidity between 40% and 60% with the temperature below 78. However this is a rough guide, here in Arizona we have banding issues until we keep the humidity above 60%. At that point the machine can run fine without banding.

Flextees, I sent you an email so first lets determine if your head is clogged. If it's not then we you have an ink flow issue and I can send you our new bulk ink system.

I can assure everyone that we are striving hard to produce the best possible product at a very low price in this market. Improvements from customer feedback are constantly being added.


----------



## flextees (Aug 7, 2012)

After this post Andy did in fact did send me an e-mail. As far as "hand holding" I couldn't aggree more that the service you pay for could be a factor in the price you pay. What I was supprised with was the total lack of information I recieved with the printer. We are screen printers and I can figure out almost any system, and have done so with the cmyk portion of this system. 

We have never been able to get a solid white deposit, I would call 100% coverage. The coverage we get is at best 20%. We have played with all the settings, we have used less pretreatment all the way up to and including flooding the shirt with an over kill of pretreatment. 

We are now clogged on all but Cyan and Magenta. Andy says he has sent me a way to clear this issue. we will see. I am an old guy and trying to solve problems by typing is a nightmare for me, and a couple minute phone call can save me days of waiting through this process. I have said it in my e-mails and will say it here. I Will Pay For The Phone Call If That Is The Issue, Andy.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

flextees said:


> What I was supprised with was the total lack of information I recieved with the printer. We are screen printers and I can figure out almost any system, and have done so with the cmyk portion of this system.


I understand your frustration, believe me! I will point out, however, that out of the 6 or 7 different brands of DTG printers I have had in my shop over the years, not one ever came with thorough documentation / information - even the super expensive Kornit printer was sparse in terms of information, leaving the end user to figure a lot of it out on their own. For that matter, many RIP's I have used are also lacking in documentation, making it difficult to "learn on our own".

These days there has been a lot of improvement in this regard, with many companies adding more documentation and better training / support; however most companies still have a ways to go. I am not trying to be insensitive, I am simply illustrating the reality of the industry as a whole. It sounds like you are making progress with the CMYK printing, but the white is what is causing your problems? The clogging issues you are experiencing could very well be a result of the machine being out-of-use for several days - any time the ink has time to sit, you risk clogging the system (I know its annoying, but that is where we're at in terms of ink chemistry).

However, the lack of opacity you are experiencing could possibly be a result of the brand of white ink you are using - if I am correct, Andy offers Resolute ink with his printers; if you do some searching on this forum you will find that the most common problem with the Resolute is the lack of opacity, which could be resulting in the "lack of coverage" you are now describing. The Resolute ink certainly has its benefits - for one, it is supposed to clog a lot less than the Dupont ink... Unfortunately I have not used it myself so it is difficult to say for sure if that is your issue; can you take some pictures of how your prints are coming out and maybe we could try to narrow down the issue a bit?


----------



## littlefatbuddy (Oct 8, 2012)

Justin, I know that I do not know anything about printing in any format, but I have to disagree with several of your statements. Not trying to pick a fight or talk bad about you, just some observations.
_Andy offers a very, very inexpensive option to enter the market that does not necessarily come with all the bells and whistles (shorter warranty, less hand-holding, etc); it is a trade off that people need to consider prior to purchase. _
I would venture to guess most people would not call warranty, service after the sell, training, and communication to be a bell or whistle. Thats called customer service and good businees practice. A shorter warranty I understand and perhaps an extended warranty could be offered at time of purchase.
_To me, it seems like an excellent trade off for people who already have a solid understanding of what it takes to print with white ink and what goes into the DTG process in general - _
If this were the case, why couldn't an experienced printer that does not need any instruction purchase the $20,000 machine for the same low price as the Easy T. Based on your post these people are paying $13,000 for a service they do not need.
_however for those who are getting into it blind with no prior experience, you should take note of how much you are saving versus a commercial unit from a larger company and understand that you are making a conscious decision to invest in a machine with less hand-holding and a smaller tech support department, in exchange for a sticker price that is less than half of most others.
_It does not seem that the higher priced units are immune from problems. One of the larger distributors on this site, that sells way more expensive equipment, listed the phone numbers of all his tech guys in this forum; if I remember correctly there were five of them. It seems Andy has at lease two. I wouldn't consider five a large tech staff.
_our customers pay much less than they would elsewhere, and they KNOW they only get those prices if we don't have to hold their hand and answer the phone for them five times per day...._ 
So if they call five times a day to place an order thats ok? The basis of any "service" related busines is customer service. I encourage any of my customers to call any time with any issue. That level of service and commitment is what generates return business. Do you actually tell your customers dont call back and expect hand-holding or I will charge you more money?
_We also offer retail pricing / services for those clients who don't feel as comfortable throughout the process, and require much more of our time to ask questions and pick our brains._ 
So do you have a pricing graph that says you are allowed X amount of time for this price and Y amount of time for this price? Similar to say, an attorney, they charge for their time.
_......lots of people who buy in expecting the same level of service commitment you would get when you spend $20,000+ on a printer.... This is not practical.My advice to consumers is to make sure your machine comes with the level of hand-holding that you need to succeed._ 
So if I spend around $7000 on an Easy T I should only expect a minimum amount of service. What maybe two hours? $7000 might not be much money to you, but for most people that is a large amount of money. In comparison, a years tuition at a college, a nice used car, down payment for a house, etc. etc. I researched the Easy T; no where on its site or advertisements does it say expect diminished customer service and recurring problems for the low cost of $7000. I am sure Andy does not plan to have problems with the equipment or pregnant secretaries. Sometimes things just happen that shouldnt cost the consumer more money.
......_my advice to Andy is to maybe do what I have done with my print services and offer your machines at one price for individuals who won't be needing much tech support, but also offer a more expensive package that includes the same product, but with lots more customer support?_ 
Maybe the manufacturer/distributors could offer post purchase packages for service and keep the upfront costs to a minimum. You did say you would like to see the lower priced equipment do well in the market.

You use the term "hand-holding" quite often. It seems a litte demeaning and derogatory. Reread your own post and every place you said "hand-holding" replace that with "customer service." Doesn't sound quite right does it? What we are truly talking about is customer service after the sell. Many top level business people preach that this is the most important part of building good customer relations. You seem to think we should have to pay for that? Right? I mean if the higher priced machines were immune to these problems I would completely agree with you. If you purchased a low end, $7000, new car would you expect it to start, run down the road, shift gears, blinker work, and brakes work? If it did not would you just say, well I should have bought the one that was almost three times as expensive? Would you expect the company to make your brand new, $7000 car right for you? Would you want a loaner car? Would you have little patience for their reasons for the malfunctioning piece of equipment? What would be your response be if they said well you could have paid $20,000 for basically the same thing and we would be happy to service it for you? On the other hand, what if you just splurged on the $20,000 vehicle from the beginning and still had the same issues? I am just trying to put things in perspective. I am not aware of any business, industry, or service that is succesful and operates under your idea/model. I hope you dont take any of this personally, it is not meant that way. We may very well be fundamentally different in our thoughts and practices. 
_

_


----------



## littlefatbuddy (Oct 8, 2012)

I apologize for not knowing how to do the cool little quote thing on several different quotes.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

LFB, the problem with these units is that they clog. Plain and simple. All of them clog. If you bought an Epson Printer to print your own transfers and you use pigment ink, guess what? They clog just as bad. 

The problem is that people weren't ready for that. Even not that the DTG's have been out for years now, and everyone knows a head of time that they clog. So, why does everyone still buy them? Do they think their printers not going to clog? 

What JW is saying in my opinion is that they've figured out some things that help it clog less. For instance, the humidity in the building, the temperature, the amount of times you have to use it daily to keep the ink flowing etc. 

Even though I'm writing this info. and many people will read it, they'll still go out and buy a machine thinking that it won't happen to them. Just like a kid driving for the first time. They go out and drive anyway they want. 

IMO, they're over priced and some smart guy figured out that he could sell Ice to an Eskimo. 

Have you read or experienced for yourself (depending on age) when Chevy came out with the Cavalier? No buddy read the owners manual and they had huge problems. 

In order for the DTG industry to make it they need to redesign the printers to support this type of ink. Wider tubing, whatever it takes. 

You got to love the brilliant sales guy that said, you have to charge more and print shorter runs. Are you kidding me? Isn't that the same as printing multiple colors with a screen printing press?


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

All printers are a pain in the Butt. that's why they have screen printing. have a nice day uncletee.


----------



## littlefatbuddy (Oct 8, 2012)

Paul, that is hilarious you mention the Cavalier. Back then I was willing to spend the extra money for a better name, look, and status. I bought the Cavalier Z24. It was still a Cavalier but had different color choices and ground effects plus a spoiler built in from the factory and upgraded speakers. Bells and whistles. I paid way more and had all the same problems. My point exactly. I did buy the extended warranty but traded it off for the wait....wait.....Pontiac Gran Prix Gt! A little better on mechanics but it was four years newer. Thanks for the nostalgia.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Just an update on how we are working to improve our customer experience here at Easy T. Today we now have another full time person starting here in the office.

Also, we struck a deal with Karl from Steeletec who does our customer installs. With Karl we will be offering a 1 on 1 training package for new DTG users for a fee. This will give the customer 3 hours of skype video training, web cam, and we will extend the warranty to 6 months. This will get the user fully setup and a good understanding of DTG printing basics. This will free up some of my tech support time to help other users with more technical issues.

We will also be expanding our help videos.

We are trying to find that balance between keeping the price low and offering great service.


----------



## jeremeyfrost (Oct 14, 2012)

abmcdan said:


> Just an update on how we are working to improve our customer experience here at Easy T. Today we now have another full time person starting here in the office.
> 
> Also, we struck a deal with Karl from Steeletec who does our customer installs. With Karl we will be offering a 1 on 1 training package for new DTG users for a fee. This will give the customer 3 hours of skype video training, web cam, and we will extend the warranty to 6 months. This will get the user fully setup and a good understanding of DTG printing basics. This will free up some of my tech support time to help other users with more technical issues.
> 
> ...


 
do you have any help video's now? If so could you please provide a link?

Thanks


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

That's a great Idea Andy. Good luck. I know you're doing all you can, and more.


----------



## Shooky (Apr 17, 2011)

Flextees, I understand your aggravation with Andy and Easy T. We purchased a Deluxe (built on the r1900) from him at the beginning of the year and have had nothing but problems with it from day one. We never got any of the problems with it fixed to this day and Andy refuses to respond to emails and phone calls. While I agree with Justin that Andy does offer an inexpensive way to break into the market of DTG printing it is expensive if all it does is sits there as a massive paper weight and can't print a shirt. I will note that we did give him another shot 4 or 5 months ago and purchased another one based off the r2880 and have had a better experience with it not breaking down all the time. All in all the fact still remains that if you buy a printer from Andy and Easy T you better take a crash coarse in Epson printer repair because you will need it.


----------



## Severity (Mar 6, 2012)

We two are having many problems with our EasyT Printer. 
Andy has made many promises to get our 2nd machine(a replacement because the first one broke 1 month into things, now we have the 2nd one and it broke not even one month into using it.) up and running. If I new I was going to be part of your experiment I would have never allowed my husband to purchase your machine. I understand things not working but you NEED to stay in constant contact with your customers. It is crucial to your survival as a business. I am all done being nice. Both of Andy's phone numbers that I have will not allow you to leave a message(his inbox is full and has been for two weeks). I only get a return email when I threaten him with a lawyer. I am all done threatening him. I have contacted a lawyer and he is putting everything together. 
Andy all I wanted was for you to make this right.


----------



## Shooky (Apr 17, 2011)

Severity said:


> We two are having many problems with our EasyT Printer.
> Andy has made many promises to get our 2nd machine(a replacement because the first one broke 1 month into things, now we have the 2nd one and it broke not even one month into using it.) up and running. If I new I was going to be part of your experiment I would have never allowed my husband to purchase your machine. I understand things not working but you NEED to stay in constant contact with your customers. It is crucial to your survival as a business. I am all done being nice. Both of Andy's phone numbers that I have will not allow you to leave a message(his inbox is full and has been for two weeks). I only get a return email when I threaten him with a lawyer. I am all done threatening him. I have contacted a lawyer and he is putting everything together.
> Andy all I wanted was for you to make this right.


It does really suck that people have to resort to hiring a lawyer to get things done and see results but clearly Andy has not left any of his customers any other choice. 

Yesterday our printer tech was here working on the printer all day, he tried to call Andy with a question about the machine and there was no answer. The tech left a message and has gotten no reply back, so Andy's claim above about working on their lack of customer service is bs. Tech told us yesterday that the data cables, and main board is faulty which was the cause of most of our problems which means that we were sold a defective machine to begin with since we have had problems since day one. 

I'm also going to see our Lawyer next week to try and recover some of the $5000+ we spend on this "Boat Anchor". Maybe after a few customers sue him he will get it together and either quit ripping people off with faulty machines or spend some money on customer service and tech support.


----------



## koldman1906 (Oct 8, 2012)

I am very surprise Andy or Easy T Printer has not created some recommended settings for their Easy T Deluxe Printers. Its all software driven. Why do the customer have to continue testing the printer to come up with the proper settings. It seem to be a waste of ink, time and money.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

I really don't want to get into all of this on a public forum but I think these comments make it sound like we do nothing to help our customers.

Severity: Yes your first r2000 printer had a drive issue. I spent $1,200+ in shipping and parts to bring the printer back and upgrade it to a r2880. Upon receiving the machine back James pulled out full ink cartridges multiple times causing ink to drip and overflow onto the printhead ribbon cables. It's questionable whether this would be covered under warranty since the user should have cleaned up ink if spilled. However, I agreed to spend another $700 to send out complete new epson parts and bulk ink system. Yes that has taken weeks but as you can see on the Epson.com website the r2880 is currently out of stock so I've had to buy from multiple other sources which has caused me shortages and delays. I know I don't call you daily but I told you the situation and calling daily to tell you I didn't have a spare printer yet didn't seem necessary when I'm already behind.

Shooky: You bought into these printers early on so you have 2 DTG printers for $10k which is almost half of what 1 other DTG printer would cost. If you read this forum, you will see that with all DTG printers you pretty much have to learn the epson stuff inside out and work on the printer from time to time. Also, correct me if I'm wrong but I offered to bring the r1900 back when you bought the newest printer so I could put some upgrades into it. You said no need and you would have a local tech fix it. As for faulty parts in the r1900, send me a list of what you think is defective and I'll send you replacements even though the printer is a year old. I have a stack of r1900's so parts are plentiful around here.

As for calling BS on us trying to improve, I think you have to be realistic that I can't have perfect support within days. It will take a couple weeks to get the new office lady trained on how to use the printer and provide basic support. Also, the effects of having Karl train new users will only start showing in the next few weeks as printers are arriving and getting setup thus reducing my future tech support load.

I get extremely offended when I read posts accusing me of ripping anyone off. I get stretched thin and miss some emails and calls but never do I deny anyone free replacement parts if something is broken or defective. I also many times pay for things that are user error but I've been in their shoes so I feel bad and take care of it.

We've learned a valuable lesson that it will be better to charge more to cover training and better tech support than to try and give people a great price.


----------



## Shooky (Apr 17, 2011)

abmcdan said:


> Shooky: You bought into these printers early on so you have 2 DTG printers for $10k which is almost half of what 1 other DTG printer would cost. If you read this forum, you will see that with all DTG printers you pretty much have to learn the epson stuff inside out and work on the printer from time to time. Also, correct me if I'm wrong but I offered to bring the r1900 back when you bought the newest printer so I could put some upgrades into it. You said no need and you would have a local tech fix it. As for faulty parts in the r1900, send me a list of what you think is defective and I'll send you replacements even though the printer is a year old. I have a stack of r1900's so parts are plentiful around here.
> 
> As for calling BS on us trying to improve, I think you have to be realistic that I can't have perfect support within days. It will take a couple weeks to get the new office lady trained on how to use the printer and provide basic support. Also, the effects of having Karl train new users will only start showing in the next few weeks as printers are arriving and getting setup thus reducing my future tech support load.


I'm sure noone here wants to get into this on a public forum but when you refuse to reply back to emails and phone calls then all of us really have no other choice than to post our experiences here and other places. 

I agree that any person who gets into the DTG printing business should have understand of their printers but there's only so much they can do if the print is faulty to begin with. 

As for getting the printers for 1/2 the price, I honestly don't care if I got the printer for $1000. If it doesn't print right and has problems all the time then that $1000 was overpaid. 

Yes you did reply back to an email I wrote you months ago saying we could ship it into you for you to service but at a shipping cost of almost $400. I'm already $5000 in the hole on this printer, not to mention with your past track record of how long it takes to get anything done we wouldn't have it back for 6 months maybe a year. It took you 2 or 3 months just to build our bagged ink shelf add-on. That whole time when I asked you for a status update you refused to respond back. I have over 5 emails sent to you in the past 3 months and not one was replied back to. 

Honestly I don't have time to continue this, but all this really comes down to is the fact that you ignore peoples emails and phone calls. Which then makes people feel like you are not standing behind your product. Plain and simple.


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Side note to all:

As consumers you normally get to choice 2 of the 3. Businesses have tried to offer 3 but its difficult and rare. 

Price - Quality - Service

I


----------



## Severity (Mar 6, 2012)

abmcdan said:


> I really don't want to get into all of this on a public forum but I think these comments make it sound like we do nothing to help our customers.
> 
> Severity: Yes your first r2000 printer had a drive issue. I spent $1,200+ in shipping and parts to bring the printer back and upgrade it to a r2880. Upon receiving the machine back James pulled out full ink cartridges multiple times causing ink to drip and overflow onto the printhead ribbon cables. It's questionable whether this would be covered under warranty since the user should have cleaned up ink if spilled. However, I agreed to spend another $700 to send out complete new epson parts and bulk ink system. Yes that has taken weeks but as you can see on the Epson.com website the r2880 is currently out of stock so I've had to buy from multiple other sources which has caused me shortages and delays. I know I don't call you daily but I told you the situation and calling daily to tell you I didn't have a spare printer yet didn't seem necessary when I'm already behind.
> 
> ...


The ink did not spill it leaked out of cartridges That do not stay sealed and seated ,and overflowed absorbed into foam in print head floor traveled down the lower cable into pin connector because cartridges did not properly seal.Did not know they were leaking until it was too late BECAUSE they were never removed. This is why They are implementing yet another cartridge system. I have told him this multiple times via email. Please reference it Andy.
I have all 54 messages archived back and forth between Mr. Mcdaniel and myself. They are private and will not post them to public unless Mr.McDaniel consents. But no where in there does it say that I removed ink cartridges multiple times. They were removed once after installation, and that was after The faulty bulk system that does not seal shorted out the printhead causing Ink to spray out of the printhead in copious amounts only then did i remove the ink cartridges. cleaned up the mess (see pictures from an earlier thread with Puddles of ink 3/16 of an inch thick on a shirt.) Inserted cleaning cartridges to try to possibly minimize the damage. Mr. McDaniel obviously only reads parts of his emails as he very briefly replies on the rare occasion when he does. And never addresses all of any concern. I have been very dissatisfied with this whole experience and have refrained from posting in detail on here about the experience Wanting to give easy-t every opportunity to do right, but time is of no concern to them but to me every day down is money lost and I have been down pretty much since I purchased it with things working for a few weeks out of 6 or seven months.. When you sell something it should be fully tested in R&d before you make it available to the public. He sold a faulty designed product It is his fault he had to send out an upgraded machine to everybody. You are missing the fact that Myself and many others have suffered financially, It is an admitted problem that it was flawed. so you send the r2880 How could easy -t have time to solve any possible issues and be confident in the month it took to get my machine back that his version would be a long term viable piece if equipment . Upon start up every time I had to reset all the yellow lights it came with no explanation had to find it on an Epson site. Easy-t has no manual because It is a work in progress so to speak. I do not enjoy paying interest on an experiment with no way to make revenue to pay for it, Easy -t has kept me on hold on this issue for months and I have emails from Andy saying it will be shipped Tuesday or Wednesday, the most recent says Can ship today which was 4 days ago, That is super close to an outright lie, being that it was not shipped out Tuesday or Wednesday A month ago or today 4 days ago! Now up to this point Andy did admit the first machine was screwed and did replace it, I believed he was trying and I also believe that he is in over his head and stalling. I have been very patient usually allowing 5-6 days for a reply. As I told Andy before When you let people sit and stew when the situation is already stressful you leave them to draw their own conclusions. I personally have lost every account i had to work so hard to get, I do not have the option to ignore emails or leave my voice mail full so I do not have to deal with the unpleasant and difficult. Instead I have to outsource make no profit and lose business completely. This has been a half year nightmare and do not need to say much more than look up satisfied purchasers of an easy-t I'm guessing it will be very small. Andy if you read this, Please read through our correspondence and get your information correct if you for some reason do not have them any longer I would be happy to forward them to you. Was not very wise of you to to try to discredit the validity of my anger with innacurate information to defend yourself Lets keep the facts straight and deliver on what you promised and make this right .


----------



## Severity (Mar 6, 2012)

Andy did respond to me today with detail and did follow through and supply a tracking number, although this experience has been bad and communication is poor at best, I do see an owner of a company that is trying hard I do not know his life and how busy or hard things are for him, as a consumer and purchaser of his product, I don't care its not my concern, as a business owner myself and a descent reasonable human being I do. I think his company will work things out and flourish, He has a lot of admirable qualities as well which is why I have refrained from giving a full no holds review of his company on this site.
Everything Is true his equipment has not performed as advertised, I do believe it was rushed, but **** happens "its how you handle plan b"right? and if you stay in his face he will come through , He has a plan that will allow him to be more available, I hope that works out. I truly do believe if he has time to talk to his customers, fully read emails, and respond in a reasonable time, and for his own protection send these printers with instructions and a users manual Easy-T will be a good business. The lack of reasonable response time and ambiguity of information when there was a response caused a volatile situation. His very gentleman like response today with information including dates, and tracking numbers shows good character, and I am willing to let bygones be bygones all I was after was results. I do not want to hurt his business, just as much as I do not want his hurting mine. Andy I wish you success.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Shooky said:


> All in all the fact still remains that if you buy a printer from Andy and Easy T you better take a crash coarse in Epson printer repair because you will need it.


This is true no matter which printer you buy - if you want to be a big dog in DTG, you had better learn your machine INSIDE AND OUT. Every major DTG print shop in the world has their own in-house tech support, for this very reason.

Welcome to the game.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Justin Walker said:


> This is true no matter which printer you buy - if you want to be a big dog in DTG, you had better learn your machine INSIDE AND OUT. Every major DTG print shop in the world has their own in-house tech support, for this very reason.
> 
> Welcome to the game.


Justin,

I think most are referring to mechanical failure soon after purchase, at least thats what i have gathered reading the various post.. looks like the print engine model was changed several times aswell in mid production r1800/r1900/r2000/ and now the r2800.. I think they attempted a 1400 aswell? thats alot of printer model changes in a short time with litle r&d for example most dtg manufactures are using the same epson base they started out with..apparently they replaced the r2000 customer units with a r2880 due to some glitch from enduser post? I understand what your saying although in regards to " you need to learn the printers dynamics" for future epson part replacement... the "whole" concept of dtgs based on only epson electronics and a manual platen is to reduce issues for endusers, this is even the companys model in there about us statement!! many diy units have been built on this concept for years with few issues under the premis of not releying on third party electronics or the communication between epson and third party electronics for bed function.. this said the printer should function at the same level of reliability the stock epson model does with exception to white ink maint issues with the head, after market ciss/inkchips, the reality here is it is functioning the same way it would as printing paper using stock epson parts only adding a base to accept the platen for the shirt and rip software.. there unit is very similar to early diy units with there own subtle changes in slides etc.. looks to be growing pains that im sure will be worked out if a little more r&d and testing time is allowed before marketing.. looks like they made the switch from printer/equiptment user to manufacturer to quickly..

I also think its fair to say if they invested in the r&d dept, with experienced folks that have tested many of the manual platen methods based on the epson format (and there are plenty) there supports issues would drastically be reduced.. It could be one of the all time most reliable dtg,s ever, without a doubt in my mind with some improvements in developement and operating modes..


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

littlefatbuddy said:


> Justin, I know that I do not know anything about printing in any format, but I have to disagree with several of your statements.


Saying you know nothing about any sort of printing, then proceeding to challenge my initial points is rather amusing.  This is a very new technology with very unique challenges, and the first step to becoming successful is embracing this information and preparing for the challenges that will face you.... Every single day people buy into this technology at all levels, then point to the machine or the manufacturer as soon as anything goes wrong; of course there are machine issues and shortcomings just like anywhere else, but in my experience about 80% of all complaints, concerns or issues I see, read about or talk to people about wind up being issues related to inexperience and lack of understanding. Small issues can seem like HUGE issues to those uninitiated into the complex world of DTG printing.



littlefatbuddy said:


> I would venture to guess most people would not call warranty, service after the sell, training, and communication to be a bell or whistle. Thats called customer service and good businees practice. A shorter warranty I understand and perhaps an extended warranty could be offered at time of purchase.


How about the difference between a 3 months warranty and a 2 year warranty? How about late night and weekend tech support calls / e-mails, compared to rigid phone hours for support? You don't think that you are more likely to find one a much higher prices system, and one on a lower priced system? Or do you honestly think that you are entitled to exactly the same service, regardless of how much you pay the company for the machine?

For the record, my comment about bells-and-whistles was directed more at the advanced features of the machine such as auto-reload, auto-maintenance features, etc. However, the same still applies for the level of personal service you should expect.



littlefatbuddy said:


> If this were the case, why couldn't an experienced printer that does not need any instruction purchase the $20,000 machine for the same low price as the Easy T. Based on your post these people are paying $13,000 for a service they do not need.


Well let's use our heads and really think this one through - first and foremost, do you honestly feel that the high-cost machines don't have ANY additional hardware or other features that warrant a higher cost, to begin with? I never once said that the ONLY reason the larger machines cost more is because of support; I am saying that you get more support when you buy a Lexus, compared to a Cavalier. Does that mean the are otherwise worth the same amount? Of course not...... The higher end systems have additional electronics and features that add to the cost, and are also build from higher-priced base printer systems.

On the other hand, I am also pointing out that a business person with good sense would look at the machines that comes with less support (and also costs WAY less) and say to themselves "hey I already know quite a bit about DTG printing and my shop is running smoothly - why don't I go ahead and add a smaller, less expensive printer to my arsenal to increase my production rates!" Since the savvy business person is already very familiar with DTG, they won't need the person selling the machine to be there to answer all the ridiculous questions that come from newbies in the industry, and they won't need them to show them trivial stuff like how to disassemble an Epson and replace dampers, print heads, encoder wheels, etc....... However, the person who does not know anything about any printing in any format would most likely need a lot more help and a lot more time to become proficient in these things, and since we all know that TIME = MONEY (except, apparently, when wanting someone else's time?) the cost should obviously be higher.

For these reasons, I do wish that manufacturers would sell additional units at a reduced rate for existing clients who don't use as much resources, but hey I don't set the prices so I am simply explaining my views on the subject - your views may very well differ, which is fine by me.



littlefatbuddy said:


> It does not seem that the higher priced units are immune from problems. One of the larger distributors on this site, that sells way more expensive equipment, listed the phone numbers of all his tech guys in this forum; if I remember correctly there were five of them. It seems Andy has at lease two. I wouldn't consider five a large tech staff.


Five people on tech support is fairly impressive - when I bought my Kornit back in the day there was only ONE tech support guy in my region...... It was ridiculous, especially since I had just purchased a six-figure printer. However, I did have access to a team of developers in Israel so I know that the company as a whole had quite a few more bodies taking care of things for the customers (at least by phone). No machine is immune from problems, as I explain to people over and over and over - this industry is DIFFICULT, that is the point! You need a support team to help you out, especially in the beginning.



littlefatbuddy said:


> So if they call five times a day to place an order thats ok? The basis of any "service" related busines is customer service. I encourage any of my customers to call any time with any issue. That level of service and commitment is what generates return business. Do you actually tell your customers dont call back and expect hand-holding or I will charge you more money?


DTG sales is not a "service" related business - it is a product related business. The same is true for my DTG printing business - I am selling a printed PRODUCT, and the reason my particular customers come back is because I blow the competition out of the water in terms of quality. We simply try to be the best in the industry and we win our customers that way; you are welcome to impress your clients with whatever makes them happy - if that happens to be someone to always chat with them when they need someone to talk to, fine.... Ever see the Seinfeld "Soup Nazi" episode? That guy made the best soup in town and had a line of people wrapping around the block, because they were willing to do whatever it takes to have the BEST; those are my customers.

Just because we expect more from our clients doesn't mean we are ignoring them or treating them like crap - we have excellent relationships with our clients and we do our best to keep response times to a minimum. Once they learn our process and send a few orders through, we find ourselves taking way less calls and e-mails because they know what to expect and we know what to expect - it is a mutual respect we build with our clients, not a "customer is always right" attitude (cuz guess what?? The customer is sometimes WAY WRONG!).



littlefatbuddy said:


> So do you have a pricing graph that says you are allowed X amount of time for this price and Y amount of time for this price? Similar to say, an attorney, they charge for their time.


We realized years ago that retail and wholesale printing are two completely different animals, and we chose to separate into two distinct businesses. When a client walks into our wholesale print shop and knows NOTHING about any sort of printing, we categorize them as a retail client and they do business with Archangel Printing. When a client walks in and clearly understands the nature of DTG printing, the limitations of the technology and tells us they will be sending over artwork in print-ready format with detailed work order forms, we classify them as wholesale clients and they do business with Fusion Logistics Group. Guess what the difference is?? On the retail end the customer is going to need to ask a lot more questions, significantly increasing my cost to operate; this means they will PAY MORE MONEY FOR THE SERVICE. However, the wholesale clients will be able to take some of the responsibility throughout the process, submitting formatted artwork and making my job much easier - additionally, they will most likely be sending me orders on a semi-regular basis and there will be zero re-education time required when they place the new orders...... Guess what?? They will PAY LESS MONEY FOR THE SERVICE because the operating costs of the business will actually be lower when dealing with the more sophisticated wholesale clients!

It seems you took what I said as some sort of indication that we don't value customer service, rather than understanding from a business perspective that there is a great deal of difference when dealing with WHOLESALE and RETAIL clients, and there is NOTHING WRONG with expecting a different level of professionalism from the wholesale clients and rewarding them with the lowest prices.



littlefatbuddy said:


> So if I spend around $7000 on an Easy T I should only expect a minimum amount of service. What maybe two hours? $7000 might not be much money to you, but for most people that is a large amount of money. In comparison, a years tuition at a college, a nice used car, down payment for a house, etc. etc. I researched the Easy T; no where on its site or advertisements does it say expect diminished customer service and recurring problems for the low cost of $7000. I am sure Andy does not plan to have problems with the equipment or pregnant secretaries. Sometimes things just happen that shouldnt cost the consumer more money.


$7,000 is indeed a lot of money, depending on what you are comparing it to..... However when putting it into context, is it a lot of money compared to $20,000 (the average going rate for a lower-priced DTG system)? How about $30,000 (the average going rate for a mid level DTG system)? How about when compared to $100,000-300,000 (the average going rate for a high-end DTG system) Nobody is arguing that $7,000 is trivial, but when compared to what most other people are spending (or have spent) to get into this industry, it is not a large amount of money - in fact it is a downright bargain. The companies charging $20,000-$100,000 per machine have MUCH more profit worked in for tech support departments, people answering phones / e-mails, etc; when selling machines for so much cheaper, a company will not have the built-in profits to support the tech side, which is critical when dealing with people who don't know what they're doing..... As you and others have pointed out, that's not your problem; you bought a machine and you expect full support, regardless of what you paid. While I understand where you are coming from (I really do), it is important for others to consider this and understand that, just because it "shouldn't" be your problem doesn't mean it "won't" be your problem, and it should be taken into consideration as such when making the decision on which direction to go.

As I mentioned I LOVE the idea of lower cost machines hitting the market, but I don't love the idea of newbies investing into those particular systems.... They simply aren't ready for plug-and-play ease of use, yet. However for advanced businesses who already know how to make an Epson-based system work, and already know the ins-and-outs of DTG printing, it can be a great option for a growing business.



littlefatbuddy said:


> Maybe the manufacturer/distributors could offer post purchase packages for service and keep the upfront costs to a minimum. You did say you would like to see the lower priced equipment do well in the market.


This is an excellent idea.



littlefatbuddy said:


> You use the term "hand-holding" quite often. It seems a litte demeaning and derogatory. Reread your own post and every place you said "hand-holding" replace that with "customer service." Doesn't sound quite right does it?


Demeaning and derogatory? You are welcome to take it however you want to take it - doesn't bother me one bit. I am not going to replace "hand holding" with "customer service" because they are two different things. Let's break it down a bit:

CUSTOMER SERVICE:
- Treating each customer with respect and kindness.
- Providing all the information available (and then some) to help them get the most out of our products and services.
- Setting realistic guidelines for turnaround time, price, etc, then meeting those guidelines as promised.
- Delivering product on time, at the highest quality.

HAND HOLDING:
- Needing to explain every detail to the client, over and over again (because they either forget, or they don't feel it is not important enough for them to remember for next time).
- Needing to answer trivial questions repeatedly, even when the information has been provided in multiple formats.
- Needing to constantly ask the customer not to bring you cotton / poly blends because they don't print well, yet they do it anyways time and again (then complain when the prints don't look as vibrant, or don't wash as well).
- Needing to answer the phone for the same client every day, starting after the first day they submit their order, because they are anxious and just "want an update on the order status".

These are just a few quick and easy examples I can think of. I don't have ANY trouble treating customer right and developing a mutual respect and understanding with them, but when dealing with the wholesale business the key word is MUTUAL! I don't mind taking lots of dumb questions from my retail clients, but as I keep saying I expect a higher standard from my wholesale clients and I get it. You define your business, not your clients; if you know exactly what type of client you are looking for, you will eventually start building a solid base and attracting the customer group you desire.



littlefatbuddy said:


> What we are truly talking about is customer service after the sell.


No we're not - we are talking about holding someone's hand and walking them through something specific (often repeatedly) - while this might be OK in a retail environment where I am charging much more for the product (to accommodate the additional time and resources that are required), it does not have a place in the wholesale market. The expectation of more savvy customers and a smoother ordering process are not unreasonable when you are building your business in that particular direction.



littlefatbuddy said:


> Many top level business people preach that this is the most important part of building good customer relations. You seem to think we should have to pay for that? Right? I mean if the higher priced machines were immune to these problems I would completely agree with you. If you purchased a low end, $7000, new car would you expect it to start, run down the road, shift gears, blinker work, and brakes work? If it did not would you just say, well I should have bought the one that was almost three times as expensive? Would you expect the company to make your brand new, $7000 car right for you? Would you want a loaner car? Would you have little patience for their reasons for the malfunctioning piece of equipment? What would be your response be if they said well you could have paid $20,000 for basically the same thing and we would be happy to service it for you? On the other hand, what if you just splurged on the $20,000 vehicle from the beginning and still had the same issues? I am just trying to put things in perspective. I am not aware of any business, industry, or service that is succesful and operates under your idea/model. I hope you dont take any of this personally, it is not meant that way. We may very well be fundamentally different in our thoughts and practices.


If I bought a $7,000 manual shift vehicle and everything worked, I would understand if they didn't take the time to personally show me how to drive a stick shift, replace the oil or service the transmission. If I broke something trying to figure it out (burned out clutch, broken spark plug, mangled brakes from poor driving habits), I would understand that this is part of the learning process when figuring out what makes the car work. However, if I bought a Lambo I would probably be taken to a personal track to learn how to get the most out of the vehicle, how to handle those turns and whatever key things I needed to do to keep it running in top shape - I bet they would even buy me lunch.

Now, if I bought the $7,000 car and it showed up at my door broken, that is another thing entirely... I am just well aware of how easy it is for newbies to break stuff without realizing it (ribbon cables and print heads being the most common, but I see lots of human error ruin dampers and other things as well) and I am definitely not privy to all the details of your situation so I cannot take sides on the matter - however I can certainly try to stress to others how critical this stuff can be, and what to expect when getting into this industry. You don't have to like it, and you definitely don't have to agree with it.

You tell me that my philosophies are wrong and that nobody follows my way of thinking, but I don't think you're properly wrapping your head around what I am saying; you mentioned something about how big successful people tell you that customer service is the number one thing to succeed in business, but I disagree.... I think it takes a healthy balance of a high quality product (number one most important thing), customer service, niche creativity and of course a pragmatic approach to business....... Rather than harping on the old "customer is always right" mantra, I prefer the equally common phrase: "Sometimes the best clients are the ones you turn away".


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

german13 said:


> I think most are referring to mechanical failure soon after purchase, at least thats what i have gathered reading the various post.. looks like the print engine model was changed several times aswell in mid production r1800/r1900/r2000/ and now the r2800.. I think they attempted a 1400 aswell? thats alot of printer model changes in a short time with litle r&d for example most dtg manufactures are using the same epson base they started out with..apparently they replaced the r2000 customer units with a r2880 due to some glitch from enduser post? I understand what your saying although in regards to " you need to learn the printers dynamics" for future epson part replacement... the "whole" concept of dtgs based on only epson electronics and a manual platen is to reduce issues for endusers, this is even the companys model in there about us statement!! many diy units have been built on this concept for years with few issues under the premis of not releying on third party electronics or the communication between epson and third party electronics for bed function.. this said the printer should function at the same level of reliability the stock epson model does with exception to white ink maint issues with the head, after market ciss/inkchips, the reality here is it is functioning the same way it would as printing paper using stock epson parts only adding a base to accept the platen for the shirt and rip software.. there unit is very similar to early diy units with there own subtle changes in slides etc.. looks to be growing pains that im sure will be worked out if a little more r&d and testing time is allowed before marketing.. looks like they made the switch from printer/equiptment user to manufacturer to quickly..
> 
> I also think its fair to say if they invested in the r&d dept, with experienced folks that have tested many of the manual platen methods based on the epson format (and there are plenty) there supports issues would drastically be reduced.. It could be one of the all time most reliable dtg,s ever, without a doubt in my mind with some improvements in developement and operating modes..


RELIABLE + DTG does not currently go together in a sentence - Jeff I know you truly believe that most problems come from "additional electronics" added to the system, but I can assure you that most of my problems over the years have been ink related, or from damage caused by us trying to do some sort of maintenance. I have seen lots of folks ruin ribbon cables or fry boards because they weren't aware of how sensitive they can be, and I have seen lots of mysterious problems caused by the actual printing environment... Rarely is it related to the actual additional electronics in my machine. Banding, nozzle dropout, poor color output, wash problems, pre-treatment methods - these are the most common issues most people face. In terms of PARTS that I have replaced in the last two years: I believe it comes down to a capping station or two, a print head, a few wiper blades, a few encoder strips, a pump assembly and just recently a PLC controller..... Out of everything I listed, only the last item on the list was not an Epson OEM component, and it was the very last thing to go out.

Sure lots of DIY units have been built and tested at various levels, but I have yet to see one first-hand last under extreme use in an actual business environment (not saying it hasn't happened, but if so it is RARE) - I have a very hard time believing that the users of more simplistic DIY systems are not having issues "just because they don't have the additional electronics added". Encoder strips break, dampers clog and break, ink lines develop buildup, wiper blades bend, etc, etc.... The list goes on. Maybe Andy coulda done more R&D - I don't know because I have never seen his printer in person (except for briefly at a show awhile back). What I have seen is a lot of people with little experience in DTG printing thinking they are getting the holy grail of DTG for $7,000, and nobody seems to be on the same page in terms of expectations; maybe some better glue on some of the plastics is in order, but in the end no matter how well built it is I feel that the majority of complaints and problems are going to come from inexperience, and the normal DTG learning curve tidal wave that wipes out so many other machine owners (of all brands).


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Justin Walker said:


> RELIABLE + DTG does not currently go together in a sentence - Jeff I know you truly believe that most problems come from "additional electronics" added to the system, but I can assure you that most of my problems over the years have been ink related, or from damage caused by us trying to do some sort of maintenance. I have seen lots of folks ruin ribbon cables or fry boards because they weren't aware of how sensitive they can be, and I have seen lots of mysterious problems caused by the actual printing environment... Rarely is it related to the actual additional electronics in my machine. Banding, nozzle dropout, poor color output, wash problems, pre-treatment methods - these are the most common issues most people face. In terms of PARTS that I have replaced in the last two years: I believe it comes down to a capping station or two, a print head, a few wiper blades, a few encoder strips, a pump assembly and just recently a PLC controller..... Out of everything I listed, only the last item on the list was not an Epson OEM component, and it was the very last thing to go out.
> 
> Sure lots of DIY units have been built and tested at various levels, but I have yet to see one first-hand last under extreme use in an actual business environment (not saying it hasn't happened, but if so it is RARE) - I have a very hard time believing that the users of more simplistic DIY systems are not having issues "just because they don't have the additional electronics added". Encoder strips break, dampers clog and break, ink lines develop buildup, wiper blades bend, etc, etc.... The list goes on. Maybe Andy coulda done more R&D - I don't know because I have never seen his printer in person (except for briefly at a show awhile back). What I have seen is a lot of people with little experience in DTG printing thinking they are getting the holy grail of DTG for $7,000, and nobody seems to be on the same page in terms of expectations; maybe some better glue on some of the plastics is in order, but in the end no matter how well built it is I feel that the majority of complaints and problems are going to come from inexperience, and the normal DTG learning curve tidal wave that wipes out so many other machine owners (of all brands).


Justin,

let me start by saying we are friends and i understand your picking up on the Ink issues and the trivial matters that most dtg printers go thru with a learning curve and i want to reiterate this is not what im talking about!!

Im talking about the machines HARDWARE failure shortly after use, and if you read a little bit thru the various threads on the user complaints you will understand this in better detail, i think.. 

I think the difference here is you understand the printing aspect of the business and general trivial maint procedures but maybe not as much in the hardware dept and the operation of the converted a3 printers? there are just certain elements in the design/conversion that are a must..

just pointing out circumstances already disscussed ..

#1 being the failure of the asf unit on several machines (welds) without this funtioning the way its designed the printing is done until repaired!! 

#2 leaving a pw sensor functional running in the mode it does, this alone is a major issue unless you are printing in the dark you will have nothing but false tripping of the sensor because of light reflection amongst other interuptions (dreaded error lights) (this includes the stock pe sensor which is also functions the same) you can check any manufactures machine that runs in this mode and its not there (this is dtg conversion 101) 

#3 using generic bulk ink systems meant for (standard paper ink not dtg ink) most of these have carts with spring loaded valves (r2000) on the cart that dont work to begin with..i think you understand especially with white ink the supply lines need to be larger as you know small lines will starve, over heat and burn a head quickly.. All of this is enduser fault? I dont think so.. sorry, i understand these machines function very well and although there will be enduser error they at least need to start with a well functioning unit!! hope you understand what im trying to convey without coming off as frisky..lol.. i know you get fired up with the trivial operation and i do aswell with the design function and i cant sit back and say this is all end user, no way.. testing would have shown the issues.. Im sure there working hard on correcting those issues if they havnt already..


----------



## koldman1906 (Oct 8, 2012)

Is the Easy T Deluxe Printer worth buying?


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Ars you serious?..lol


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Just remember that when you buy any machine it may and will have problems. 

You need to know there's maintenance you have to do no matter what. It's like buying a puppy or having a kid. You can't just leave it at home, and come back a week later.


----------



## papasperfect (Jul 17, 2012)

abmcdan said:


> I really don't want to get into all of this on a public forum but I think these comments make it sound like we do nothing to help our customers.
> 
> Severity: Yes your first r2000 printer had a drive issue. I spent $1,200+ in shipping and parts to bring the printer back and upgrade it to a r2880. Upon receiving the machine back James pulled out full ink cartridges multiple times causing ink to drip and overflow onto the printhead ribbon cables. It's questionable whether this would be covered under warranty since the user should have cleaned up ink if spilled. However, I agreed to spend another $700 to send out complete new epson parts and bulk ink system. Yes that has taken weeks but as you can see on the Epson.com website the r2880 is currently out of stock so I've had to buy from multiple other sources which has caused me shortages and delays. I know I don't call you daily but I told you the situation and calling daily to tell you I didn't have a spare printer yet didn't seem necessary when I'm already behind.
> 
> ...


Andy,
I have a hard time believing that you don't have time to answer emails or return phone calls when you obviously have time to post on the forums...this should be a place to post after you have helped your customers. It doesn't take that long to send or reply to emails and phone calls because we do it with our customers every single day and there are only 3 of us. We need you to respond to us because we would like to talk with you before having to talk with our lawyer. There are ways to resolve our issues but you seem unwilling to help us. Your tech Karl said the only thing wrong with our printer was the ink lines were too small to work at our altitude so we would need the bigger lines...but if altitude is the only issue your tech could find then fixing our machine in AZ isn't going to help that. If you don't want to fix it then we want to return it for a refund. Please contact us directly so that we can resolve this issue. I am tired of turning away and outsourcing business because you don't have the courtesy to return a phone call. I didn't want to resort to posting on the forums but this seems to be the only way to get a response...

Awaiting a reply...


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

So if the issue is due to the lines being to small, why couldn't someone hack the machine to limit that amount of ink outputted. 

Could you configure the machine to print low graphics for now?


----------



## littlefatbuddy (Oct 8, 2012)

Justin Walker said:


> _Saying you know nothing about any sort of printing, then proceeding to challenge my initial points is rather amusing.  This is a very new technology ....._
> 
> I never challenged your knowledge about printing or equipment upkeep and repair. I wanted that to be the first sentence so everyone reading would know that I do not know anything about printing.
> 
> ...


----------



## littlefatbuddy (Oct 8, 2012)

Would someone please teach me how to do the multiple quote thing. I cannot seem to find the information and cannot figure it out by myself!!!


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Your closing quote bracket is missing the "[" - however if you simply add that in, it will put the entire post as a quote! For each block of text that you want to quote, you have to start it with the opening quote bracket and the closing quote bracket (which is generated when you click "Reply with Quote", but you have to open and close each block you want to quote from).... There is some copy and pasting involved. lol

I appreciate your responses and your perspective - I know we disagree on some things but that is why there are so many different types of businesses out there! Nothing is "cookie cutter" around here.  My main point is that every business needs to honestly evaluate their time spent "per order", whether it is a machine, a t-shirt or a car; that time has to be accounted for at some point, or else we're simply doing business out of the kindness of our heart. For me, this means determining which types of customers would be more time and effort (retail) versus those which are much less time and effort (wholesale), and structuring each business accordingly. For the record, simply sending over the artwork in print ready format does not automatically indicate that someone is wholesale - they must also be an industry professional with a resale certificate, just to be considered. 

At the end of the day I know very well how overwhelming the industry can be, especially for newbies - I was green behind the ears for awhile, but I certainly put in my time and took some lumps to get where I'm at now; and I still have a long way to go. Support from the manufacturers is critical (and has been lacking in this industry in general for quite some time), and things are starting to improve as manufacturers start building better machines and most learn from their past mistakes.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Your last post is an obvious sign of maturity.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

man that was some posting! glad I just do sublimation. we all love this forum. everyone have a nice day uncletee.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Kevin,

One quick question. Knowing what you know/experience now, would you do the same thing again?

Mark


----------



## littlefatbuddy (Oct 8, 2012)

DAGuide said:


> Kevin,
> 
> One quick question. Knowing what you know/experience now, would you do the same thing again?
> 
> Mark


Mark, I am not sure what you are referring to? Life?, business?, just not sure, Justin and I discussed a lot of different things.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

littlefatbuddy said:


> Justin and I discussed a lot of different things.


Indeed we did!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

littlefatbuddy said:


> Mark, I am not sure what you are referring to? Life?, business?, just not sure, Justin and I discussed a lot of different things.


Your decision to get into dtg printing is what I was referring to. I give Andy a lot of credit for what he is taking on. I went through several of the steps to bringing a low cost dtg printer to the market and choose not to for my own reasons. I know almost everything that goes into making a dtg printer and what it takes to support them. I was just interested in hearing your perspective for my own knowledge.

I do believe that the most underestimated thing with a dtg printing in general is support. Using them is not as easy as it may seem at a trade show or in YouTube.

Mark


----------



## littlefatbuddy (Oct 8, 2012)

Well, as I said in one of my posts, I have not purchased any equipment at this point. I am still taking in samples, reading as much as possible, and trying to make the most informed decision I can. I could not agree with you more in supporting someone in getting a new product to market. (Andy) As far as that goes, I am in full support of anyone trying to make their lot in life better. Too many entitlements and not enough motivation, IMHO. 
I am intrigued by the DTG printing and the things it can do, but at the same time scared to death of having multiple problems with one. Operator or equipment error included. I am a very long way from either coast, where it seems the manufacturers are and this could be a logistical nightmare for training and support. However, I have already talked to many great people in this industry and appreciate everything they have already done for me. I must tell you though, I checked the prices on some 7510's and that is certainly a possibility.?. My reservations are price, unfamiliarity with the equipment, distance to a training locale, ROI, and not being able to make the shirts look the way they do in my head. Not sure if that helps you or not but that is just where I am at this time.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

littlefatbuddy said:


> Well, as I said in one of my posts, I have not purchased any equipment at this point. I am still taking in samples, reading as much as possible, and trying to make the most informed decision I can. I could not agree with you more in supporting someone in getting a new product to market. (Andy) As far as that goes, I am in full support of anyone trying to make their lot in life better. Too many entitlements and not enough motivation, IMHO.
> I am intrigued by the DTG printing and the things it can do, but at the same time scared to death of having multiple problems with one. Operator or equipment error included. I am a very long way from either coast, where it seems the manufacturers are and this could be a logistical nightmare for training and support. However, I have already talked to many great people in this industry and appreciate everything they have already done for me. I must tell you though, I checked the prices on some 7510's and that is certainly a possibility.?. My reservations are price, unfamiliarity with the equipment, distance to a training locale, ROI, and not being able to make the shirts look the way they do in my head. Not sure if that helps you or not but that is just where I am at this time.


Just wanted to point out as you had mentioned the epson 7010 models in relation to dtg i assume? 

I have converted and did quite a bit of r&d on this model and the major issue with these are the way the ink resets are handled in the epson firmware.. Unlike the current epson models which resume printing in the same position (ie in the middle of a print) after an ink reset, the epson wf 70xx models work completely different, they will kick the media being printed on out during a reset and that particular job will be lost if its in the middle of a print.. this leads to alot of garment and ink waste when used as a dtg.. therefore in my opionion are not well suited for dtg but a better fit for film output for screen printing.. anyone can test this for themselves as you know it requires much more ink out put when used as a dtg and you can imagine how frequent resets will be needed with an cmyk only printer.. Additionally there is no rip available outside film output, i have never seen an epson produce a professional sellable garment with out rip.. another note worth mentioning is most rip producers have said this particular printer has a nozzle offset and also say its not optimal for dtg either.. take it for what its worth when making a decision on one of these for dtg, i do highly reccomend the 7010 coupled with cadlinks filmaker for screen however..


----------



## littlefatbuddy (Oct 8, 2012)

No Jeff, I was being a little facetious in mentioning those printers as a reference to heat transfers. DTG is what I would like to do, but have to work my way thru the things I mentioned. I do appreciate you looking out for me and offering advice on those printers for a conversion though. It is 3:49 am here and I am off to work. See ya'll this afternoon.


----------



## flextees (Aug 7, 2012)

I started this thread in hopes that I could get some help from Andy and Company. I am sad to see post that take each other to task on their opinions, but thats what happens on these forums. An update, is that Andy has responded to some of my e-mails and answered some of my question, but bottom line is, I still have a "Boat Anchor". Andy has told me that my printhead is bad, and that he would get me a new one out to me several times, and changes his mind and sends me something else. 

It is not my intention to bash Andy, and or Easy T Printers. My hope was that I could find some help from others that have had success fixing the problems others have created.

As far as Andy and Easy T Printers, I hope for the best for them. They are no different than the rest of us posting on here, just trying to stay with our heads above water. 

I do wish Andy would pick up the phone and talk to his customers once and awhile. He would learn a lot about the problems his way of doing buisness is hurting others.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Steve,

I sent you other stuff to try and see if your printhead was clogged and if you could salvage it. If it is clogged you will need to buy a new printhead either from us or compass micro. Our warranty does not cover printheads.

Thank you,
Andy


----------



## flextees (Aug 7, 2012)

Andy, from day one I havenot been able to print white, you have said many times you think that it is the printhead and that you would replace it. You never did always coming up with something else to try. Again I have never been able to print white!

Do you have a buy back program, so at least I can get some of my mony back?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

flextees said:


> I am sad to see post that take each other to task on their opinions, but thats what happens on these forums.


You are right. No thread has stay in course of title saying. 
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## jeremeyfrost (Oct 14, 2012)

flextees said:


> Andy, from day one I havenot been able to print white, you have said many times you think that it is the printhead and that you would replace it. You never did always coming up with something else to try. Again I have never been able to print white!
> 
> Do you have a buy back program, so at least I can get some of my mony back?


 
let me know if you get a buy back price as i really can't get one from him; moreless any returned phone call

do many on here think he is commiting fraud based on what his website says versus how his product works?

I requested him to send over exact file he has on his video on his website to print on dark shirts and asked him to help duplicate those results but nothing back from him on that topic for over a month.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Jeremey,

As I've stated in the emails to you back in forth the last couple days.

We do not have a buy back program. However you were sold a machine that can print exactly like the one in the video at the same quality. 

You've had your machine for months and at this point I don't know what all could have happened to the printer. My offer to pay for shipping to get it back to my shop to look at it still stands.

I will not give you a refund but I will make sure the printer is mechanically working properly as advertised. As for the white ink and print quality that is up to the user to maintain the printhead by using regularly and keeping proper climate controls.

Thank you,
Andy


----------



## JohnL (Nov 23, 2010)

littlefatbuddy said:


> Justin Walker said:
> 
> 
> > _Ever see the Seinfeld "Soup Nazi" episode? That guy made the best soup in town and had a line of people wrapping around the block, because they were willing to do whatever it takes to have the BEST; those are my customers._
> ...


I LOL'D here. I think you took what he said a bit literally but nonetheless funny!

Quite frankly they may still come back to him for his quality + pricing. I know Justin and don't think he would be a butthead to any of his clients but if he were, it would be very difficult not to go back!


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

What an amazing thread! Validates my reasons to stay out of DTG until it gets out of "toddler" stage and into "teenage" stage. Only then will I look into it. Right now, I'll just continue working on our DIY.

Sounds like Andy's business is also in "toddler" stage. It will get better once his processes are sorted out, staff are trained, and he can get reliable product. 

Best of luck to everyone involved here.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Gecko Signs NT said:


> What an amazing thread! Validates my reasons to stay out of DTG until it gets out of "toddler" stage and into "teenage" stage. Only then will I look into it. Right now, I'll just continue working on our DIY.
> 
> Sounds like Andy's business is also in "toddler" stage. It will get better once his processes are sorted out, staff are trained, and he can get reliable product.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone involved here.


Good analogy but if there is toddler there are adults made them too.
You cannot say there are no adults because you saw toddler only
Yes, you should wait until your view changes. while others met many adults.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## jeremeyfrost (Oct 14, 2012)

abmcdan said:


> Jeremey,
> 
> As I've stated in the emails to you back in forth the last couple days.
> 
> ...


As i mentioned in the email trust has become an issue sending the printer back to you; but as I have requested via email I believe 15 times please send file that you have on your video on your website and call and walk threw so we can produce same print that you advertise.


----------



## flextees (Aug 7, 2012)

Andy
The key fact here is I have never been able to print white ink on dark shirts, and none of your fixes ever worked. I need help, please.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

flextees said:


> Andy
> The key fact here is I have never been able to print white ink on dark shirts, and none of your fixes ever worked. I need help, please.


With all the respect to your statement. Why are you guys communicate in TSF? Call Andy and settle. How hard it can be?
I hope you are not using Tsf as bargain tool.
My suggestion to Andy is "customers are always right, give them what they want". Time to time front loss will take us to back profit.
Most of us are very honest but there are few bad apples always there like super market shelves. These people use Walmart unconditional return program. But Walmart still the strongest! Why?
Thread starter, please do not take as I am saying you are one of them.
Seriously I am not saying you are. I can feel your pain too and i am sorry. I just made example.
Cheers to all! Beers are on me always.


----------



## jeremeyfrost (Oct 14, 2012)

it is not very easy to get ahold of him

i have left over 15 messages for him

no return call not once

when i did talk to a lady that worked there just got the run around; first it was he was out; then he was out for an hour........when i called back an hour later it was he just left..........i asked for a cell number....she would not give it to me.........said he would call me back...........still hasn't


----------



## flextees (Aug 7, 2012)

NeoFather your last post couldn't be more correct. I have tried a several dozen times to leave a phone message, his voice mail box is full, his salesman has not set up his voice mail box. I have dozens of requests posted in his website help forum, where i get marganal help. I get a quicker response on this forum. I have offered to pay for the phone call for us to talk, with no luck.

I have had no choice but to seek legal advice, and I hope not to take it to the next level, but it will be up to Andy on what happens next.

Bottom line is "I want this printer to work, od my money back".

I thank the fellow bloggers that have givin me some hope on this site, and feel for "Jeremy" that seems to be in the same sittuation as I. If Jeremy wishes to PM me we could exchange numbers and see if we can copare notes and get these printers going.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

flextees said:


> Andy, from day one I havenot been able to print white, you have said many times you think that it is the printhead and that you would replace it. You never did always coming up with something else to try. Again I have never been able to print white!
> 
> Do you have a buy back program, so at least I can get some of my mony back?


Flextees,

One of the diydtg members said that John Kennedys son Austin.. (John is the guy who sold/ built the first retail manual platen dtg "turbojet based on a 2200") has bought a few of these machines from original owners, apparently he does a conversion on them and resells them? something you might consider regarding your buy back ?.. Your prolly looking at recouping only a third of what you spent however if you went this route as i understand he doesnt pay over 1500 depending on machine condition shipping etc... Additionally im not sure if he is still buying them either, but its an option to look at..


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

What machine are these based on?


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Flextees,

I'm sure you probably just clogged your printhead and a new one will fix it. They are available through us or compassmicro.com for purchase.

Neofather,

If I had your markup I would give out free printheads also . We use brand new epson printers and test them before shipping. If the printhead becomes clogged that is the users responsibility because we have no control over how they take care of it. We are upfront with buyers about the effects of leaving a printer sit with ink in it and anyone who does any research on DTG printers will see this mentioned frequently.

Dr Death,

We use epson R2880 and the vast majority of our printers sold are using it.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

abmcdan said:


> Flextees,
> 
> I'm sure you probably just clogged your printhead and a new one will fix it. They are available through us or compassmicro.com for purchase.
> 
> ...


Andy,

compassmicro doesnt sell the dx5 head epson doesnt allow it.. epson has cracked down on head sales.. the enduser can however buy a head directly from epson with a serial # @ just under 300 dollars direct.. this also can be a complicated situation for example they dont offer heads for the r2000 as its a new printer and deemed under warranty by epson so they will send a whole new printer with return of the stock unit.. if your fortunate enough to have r1900 serial # you can use this for the epson r2000 for a perfect match head.. the r28xx heads can be purchased from epson direct and are a bit cheaper than the r1900 heads, im not sure why, but bottom line is you need a serial # to do this or your only other option is buying a new printer and pulling the head...

@flextees, what type of ciss system do you have on your printer? Is it a stock china ciss made for regular pigment ink or was it modified with larger lines to accept dtg ink? smaller/stock lines will cause the head to starve overheat and eventually burnout (more so when printing white ink).. If you replace the head make sure you have a compatible ciss system, belquette makes a good one for the a3 or you can make your own.. the china ciss systems made for the r2000 are complete junk the spring valves dont work properly when new which will also cause the same problem, starving the head over heating and burning out.. even the stock china carts use the same valve and are not good either, i found it best to use the damper style carts from inkjetcarts..


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Jeff,

Easy T users can call and order printheads from compass micro using their easy t serial number. I think I'm more aware of my supply agreements than you are.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

abmcdan said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Easy T users can call and order printheads from compass micro using their easy t serial number. I think I'm more aware of my supply agreements than you are.


I highly doubt it, this isnt something new where have you been..lol? as i said compass micro is not allowed to sell the dx5 head per there words and epsons!! they would be breaking epsons policy on the dx5 head and i dont think they would risk there relationship for a couple printheads..have you done this recently? compass micro sends you directly to epson! which is advertised on there site on the printhead part #.. epson controls this tightly as you know many mark these heads up when used for dtg and other third party applications..

reference compassmicros page/ part list #700 they give you epson direct order # for this!! and epson requires a serial #

(700 F186010 print head - call Epson at 800-442-2035
*Special Order*​Scroll down on this page to the printhead part # or any epson model with the dx5 head same result epson direct!! Which means there not making a profit or suppling the head i have ordered several from epson and they come direct from epsons indiana warehouse billed by epson.. CompassMicro.com: New Epson Parts you might want to get up to speed on that b4 telling your customers they can order dx5 heads directly from compassmicro..thats false.. they must order from epson with a serial #


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Jeff,

I don't want to argue with you but I also don't want my customers mislead.

Yes Easy T customers can use the *easy T serial number* NOT the epson serial number to get a printhead. This was *approved directly by Epson* the same as you can use T-jet serials to get heads.

I purchase heads on a regular basis for the last year doing this.

Also, most of our r2880 users have epson printers that are still under warranty so epson might not send them a head. In my experience they will want the printer returned.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

abmcdan said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I don't want to argue with you but I also don't want my customers mislead.
> 
> ...


 The conversation was in regard to purchasing dx5 heads from COMPASSMICRO.. let me repeat they do not sell dx5 heads for anyone, they direct you to epson as seen on there website... dont try and redirect the topic, lets be serious here who wouldnt want to buy the epson head direct from epson for reduced cost, no middleman, no dtg manufacturer markup.. 

Serial # is irrelevant!! ANYONE with a stock epson printer can use the STOCK serial # that is on the STOCK printer found either on the metal chasis just above the printhead or the plastic cover near the electrical plug.. there is no special approval needed just the stock epson serial # and calling epson direct, if the stock printer is still in warranty you will not get this head from epson they will want a return of the stock printer and will replace it under warranty... your turning the compassmicro correction into something we were not talking about

yeah, lmfao.. tell epson your purchasing the head for a converted dtg printer. lmfao see where that gets you.... let me see how that would go.. epson i need a head for an easy printer.. epson wtf are you talking about.. they need the epson base model ie 1900/28xx and the serial # from the stock printer you purchased from epson= thats how you get a head from epson..


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Jeff,

Maybe I'm missing your point and I'm sure my customers will be confused as well.

The only fact I care to make VERY clear is Easy T Customers can call compass micro with their Easy T serial number and get a printhead.

It's been like this the whole time I've been selling printers and I just 2 minutes ago confirmed with Compass Micro that nothing has changed.

If you are talking about something different stop now so people aren't confused. All that matters is printheads are easy to get for our machines from us or compass micro.

Thank you,
Andy


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Andy,

lets get back on topic my statement is compass micro does not directly sell heads for r2000, r28xx printers they give you a contact for epson direct as shown on there site and the words out of there mouth via phone.. you posted a billing from compass micro with a part # from the discountinued r1900.. part #f186000

so that said being able to get a r1900 head to use is ok, however you must have the serial # to do this and if your using r28xx/r2000 printers those serial #s will not get you the r1900 head it must be an r1900 serial #!! maybe a little more honest clarity for your customers on this matter would be appreciated..

so again how will this help customers using the the r28xx/r2000 models obtain a head? not going to happen unless they go to epson direct with there serial # for the model there using and epson puts limits on heads per printer.. Now lets refer back to your statement about "epson directly approved" Horse malarkey_

wow.. lol you delete or had deleted facts proven b4 i posted.. quick to back track and cover your steps..ehhh My I.Q outweighs B.S


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Some off topic posts from this thread have been removed. If the original posters with questions still have lingering questions, feel free to post. Lets not make this a back and forth of tangential information and bickering


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

abmcdan said:


> NeoFather,
> 
> If I had your markup I would give out free printheads also . We use brand new epson printers and test them before shipping. If the printhead becomes clogged that is the users responsibility because we have no control over how they take care of it. We are upfront with buyers about the effects of leaving a printer sit with ink in it and anyone who does any research on DTG printers will see this mentioned frequently.


 Andy, I never said give out Printhead. I said "let's take care the customers". Answer the call is one of them. As a Dtg seller like yourself I can feel some of your pain. Actually when Neo owner suffers i feel deeper pain than they are. AA do give best service not because of markup is big or small. Because we do believe "their success is our success". If you give me one person who cannot contact me I will buy you a beer distributor. Lol so I don't need to buy you beers always!
These few your customer said you are hard to contact. First I had doubt on them. Now I have doubt on you. Love your customers and they will love u back as Family.
Hint: Printhead can dry up during shipping time. You have to figure out not to.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't believe any Dtg sellers are making money on printheads. Just hand over to own customers. And that is right way to do it.
Jeff, some point I read same as Andy. Thanks for clarified. 
Cheers to all! Beers are on me always.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Just wanted to clarify the compassmicro printhead posts as its not my intention to confuse any easy t printer users.. 

1. compassmicro does not directly sell dx5 heads based on the r2000/r2880 models,they will direct you to epson direct to purchase these which require a stock epson serial # and model.. this is epsons policy with the in production dx5 head model units..

2. Its been brought to my attention compassmicro does sell dx5 based heads for the discountinued r1900 for 499.00 with an r1900 stock printer serial # (this head apparently is a perfect head rank match for the r2000)

3. you will need the serial # from the stock printer model type you have regardless -to purchase a head from either source.. An r1900 serial # will not get you a r2000/r2880 part # head/ranking.. and vice verca.

4. the r1900 head will work in a different machine based on dx5 head and print, however some argue the head ranking is important in regard to the model it was intended regarding overheating the head (thermistor). there is probably some merit to this because there are different part #s to different epson heads and some of the printers have different drop sizes and speed including the r1900/r2000 compared to the r2880 models.. I have used different part # heads in all the machines and they work and print, im just not sure if it effects the life span when different ranked heads are used in different model printers as i dont print enough nor have tested the correct model heads against each other long term..

5. Epson clearly does not endorse the use of there heads in dtg fashion and theres only a few companies i have heard that were authorized by epson, mastermind whom made the early t-jet/kiosk and the third party dealears like mutoh,roland etc..

Im not saying you cant get a printhead they can be found in numerous sources ebay, dtg manufactures, etc.. My point was in regards to compassmicro and epsons policy.. so just be clear on the head that your getting and ranking #..... and know you can go directly to epson if you have your stock serial # from the original printer and purchase a head with no markup from middleman or dtg manufacturer etc..

hope that clarifys any confusion..


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Being DTG mfg. AA or any others are making profit on Printhead. Basically hand over. And they are lowest$ Printhead exist with excellent quality nobody can deny. 
Also have multiple choice of supply chain instead of only one source. Every country Epson sold there are Printheads.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

allamerican said:


> Being DTG mfg. AA or any others are making profit on Printhead. Basically hand over. And they are lowest$ Printhead exist with excellent quality nobody can deny.
> Also have multiple choice of supply chain instead of only one source. Every country Epson sold there are Printheads.
> Cheers! Beers are on me always.


Heads purchased directly from epson range from the mid 200 dollar range for a 2880 and 300 range for r1900 last i purchased with shipping... most sell in the 500 dollar range and above which = profit... there are even some that sell in the 600-900 range crazy... I know a few companies making a good living off selling heads, they buy the whole printer and pull the head and mark it up 200/300 dollars this is easy money.. I get alot of parts printers from these folks because they just junk the rest of the printer they dont realize the boards etc have value also

think about it this way its quite a business they by 100 printers pull the head and sell it for 200 profit = 20,000 profit.. now get this they keep the serial #s off the printers they purchased and when the epson warranty is up they use these serial #s to purchase additional heads directly from epson at the lower price generally 2 per printer at this point they tripple there profit 60,000 on 1 hundred printers.. and the cycle continues.. easy money ehhh? and a good salary working from home!! scale as large or small as you want! how do you think epson feels about this? losing printers and ink sales from the market and this person is making profit on there heads with little effort!! Imagine how much of this is going on with all the third party conversions of there printers..


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

It is off the topic but let me say what I know with nothing but truth with my honor on table. 
It was $300 for short while not long. At that point AA lowered to match and Epson told us not resell with profit. We agreed and we were happy to supply head without hassling. And soon after they raise price back on to near $500.(I am not in purchase dept so i dont know to the pennies) This is where we standing now. It is very possible 4880 and 1900,2000 Printhead treated different way. AA only pay attention and know on 4880 printhead supply only. Never attempt to purchase or break new to sell parts. Lots of people said they are same printhead but it is not with puzzle Epson only hold answer. This is why most Dtg mfg supply Printhead to own customers only. If there are profit they will sell to all as German said. I know there are people who buys Epson 2000s @$400 (now on Epson website)and sell ink and Printhead And some parts. Rest toss in trash. Why not end user to do that themselves? If German profit theory in real exist I want to be a partner.
"I approved this message. This is Peter Choi" lol. We will hear this again in next election. 
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

How about I put investment in you turn around and use profit for beers to Tsf members? 
Time table, amount, return guarantee? I am in.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

I think the topic is ok as we were discussing the op printhead problem and the manufacturer responded aswell on the subject! here is a perfect example of what im talking about and only helps epson endusers..

this printhead on ebay retails at 800.00 Anajet Sprint dtg Printer New Print Head | eBay

Here is the whole printer cost from epson currently with shipping 500.00 but most times can be found for 400.00 at various retailers epson and epsons resellers.. Epson Stylus Photo R2000 Inkjet Printer - Product Information - Epson America, Inc. that eqauls 300/400 profit/double my projected profit in above post.. most sell @ about a 200 profit.. now take into consideration they can use the serial # after the epsonwarranty expires on the printer and buy additional heads from epson direct!! Its huge money with little effort..

It takes about two minutes to pull the head the head from epson direct on the a3 ranges between 220-300 dollars when i have purchased.. So this isnt profit theory its profit fact So you can see epsons concern with this hence the serial # requirements to purchase, but it doesnt stop one from purchasing the whole printer in this case..


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

Just thought i would update any users of the r2000 base model printer.. I keep forgetting to post the new inkchips have been out for about a month they are the new generation type RWTF= RESET WHEN YOU WANT TO FULL.. these are seperate battery powered chips and work very well.. It eliminates frequent resets and waste ink with the r2000 model printer/ instead of resetting individual carts/reset all 8 @ once No need to wait for the printer to give a inklight to reset, reset anytime!! Really makes the r2000 a viable dtg printer Imho.. as the only other a3 that offer the reset all 8 to full was the 1800,2880 from my experience.. couple this chip with your favorite damper cart or damper ciss system!! will the r2000 become the current/primary model again..lol


----------



## estrada (Jun 5, 2009)

german13 said:


> JI keep forgetting to post the new inkchips have been out for about a month they are the new generation type RWTF= RESET WHEN YOU WANT TO FULL


Are these from inkjetcarts? I just ordered some on friday


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

estrada said:


> Are these from inkjetcarts? I just ordered some on friday


yep I dont think they have a vid or pics up of the new chip due to hurricane sandy from what i understand.. but those interested can just call or email ross for the skinny.. I run this style chip in the wf7010 for film also.. I think there 27.00 for the chip alone if i remember right, carts additional..


----------



## estrada (Jun 5, 2009)

$25 dollars actually. I did not buy their dampers as they seem to hold too much ink (about 11 mls). Instead I ordered some dx4 dampers as I will use them with white ink.


----------



## flextees (Aug 7, 2012)

Lots of information going on back and forth on this thread. The bottom line is "*I Have never Been Able to Print White Ink On a Dark Shirt*", and now my print head is most likely blocked. I do not want to take legal action against anybody, I just want my machine to function as shown in the Easy T Printer sales video, or get my money back.

On several occasions Andy e-mailed me that he was sending me a new print head, and as of today it has never occurd.

I only want whats right, I paid for a machine to do a job, and it has never done what it was said to be able to do.

I do not wish anybody bad will, I just want what I paid for, or to have the supplier make this sittuation right. Make me whole or refund my money , please.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

There is far too much testosterone in this thread.... The lesson EVERYONE should be taking away from this is that DTG IS NOT EASY - there are LOTS of things that can go wrong, whether you spend $5k or $500k on your machine(s). Also, regardless of the amount you pay, your machine WILL have issues, there WILL be downtime and your supplier WILL let you down - that's just the facts, guys.

Hell, one of my Neoflex printers has been non-functional for about 3 months; we ALMOST have the solution worked out (my guys have been back-and-forth with tech support for many weeks now); does that mean the machine or the company is no good, and I should bring in the lawyers?? Absolutely not. Sometimes things happen, and we are all only human. If you aren't prepared for this, STAY AWAY FROM DTG PRINTING. Every machine I have owned has had pros and cons, and every company (without exception) has had lots of pros and cons - find something that works for your business but don't sit around hoping that you're gonna get a perfect system right out of the gate.... Don't expect that your print head is never gonna clog. Don't expect the learning curve to be easy. Don't expect tech support to answer the phone all hours, day and night.

Honestly, I don't feel that most people's expectations are in line with the reality of this particular technology - if we all decide to be a little more honest and a little more realistic (on BOTH sides - distributor and client), I think everyone would be better prepared for the rough road ahead.


----------



## Keysgeek (May 15, 2012)

Justin
That's a funny post coming from you. I ordered shirts from you and tried to contact you numerous times through email, cell phone, and store phone. No emails returned or phone calls returned. All I wanted was a yes or no if my order had shipped after I had waited 2 weeks, just needed to let my customer know. Anyway the shirts finally arrived and the order was shorted, I did not bother to call or email since I realized it was a waste of time. I chalked it up to a life lesson on who I order from. Like you said, your distributors will let you down. As far as the dtg shirts you carry, they are the best money can buy. Hopefully you can get ahead of your business as it rapidly grows. 

I've had similar problems as flex tees with Andy at easy t, I waited 4 weeks for tanks and lines. Put in cleaning carts in the head, but still lost the head due to sitting. I'm still waiting on Andy to send the bag connectors. Printer has been a paper weight for 6 weeks. I have realized that he has no interest in customer service after his printer is sold. That's too bad since he really could have a good product. I've decided to order a 2880 and replace parts myself and bypass Andy. I hope for his own business he can become more organized and more customer oriented. I thank everyone in this forum for all their good advice that I get to read everyday. Also like to throw out a thank you to all American, since he's usually the first to answer the questions I post in the forums.


----------



## signsonadime (Jul 11, 2012)

Andy doesnt answer phone calls, I have called many times and never once gotten an answer from him nor a return phone call on any messages I have left


----------



## Shooky (Apr 17, 2011)

signsonadime said:


> Andy doesnt answer phone calls, I have called many times and never once gotten an answer from him nor a return phone call on any messages I have left


I believe he now has a tech support guy named Michael. You can call him at 480-772-2379.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Jason is correct we now have a full time guy dedicated to tech support.

The dealer a machine is purchased from still is the main contact and might be the one that returns the call. That doesn't mean I didn't help or wasnt aware of an issue or it's fix.

Most all situations involve me in some way even though I might not be the one directly speaking with the customer.


----------



## Shooky (Apr 17, 2011)

Just an update on our dealings with Andy and Easy T. We talked and he ended up sending us 2 new gutted printers to fix our Easy T's that were down due to problem. He did this free of charge and with speed. Our 2 Easy T Printers are now fully functional and working perfect. Thanks again Andy!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

That's very good to hear. Maybe you can share they type of machine you have. Looks like some of the machines may be a better selection than others.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Since the machines are all Epson internals, I'd be surprised if there is that much variance between machine and machine.

I do see a lot of people who don't have the proper environment or print quantity to maintain the finicky printheads and the gooey think ink.

Our Easy T is going into month 8 cranking out hundreds of shirts a week. Climate control is key.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

There are differences as you will see if you go back toward the front of the post. 

Even with Epson, there are differences in printers quality.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Absolutely, there are differences.! Example the 1900 was an ink hog. The 2000 introduced a channel hopping scheme that would not print on a different channel after each reset. There now is a chip that handles that. Thank god. The 2880 is slower. Others are 6 channels etc. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

and this post is still going! later uncletee.


----------



## Shooky (Apr 17, 2011)

Shooky said:


> Just an update on our dealings with Andy and Easy T. We talked and he ended up sending us 2 new gutted printers to fix our Easy T's that were down due to problem. He did this free of charge and with speed. Our 2 Easy T Printers are now fully functional and working perfect. Thanks again Andy!


Sorry to bring back up an old thread but I just want to follow up on this as Andy and Easy T haven't seemed to change all that much after all. 

After they sent us those parts (after we threatened to sue him) and we got everything worked out we decided to purchase $1,000 in platens for these printers in July. Andy was all about replying back to emails to get the sale and then after payment was sent sure enough the emails stopped (alots changed huh?). He gave us a 30 day eta and now 45 days later we are out our money with nothing to show for it. I asked him to give us a refund last week and still nothing. Clearly the honest principles of doing business are still lost on this dude and McDaniel Ventures LLC. 

Conclusion, anyone interested in DTG Printing do not go cheap and get a printer under $10k. You will pay alot more than that in the long wrong. We are out almost 20 after all this crap which means we could have gotten a MOD1 or something that doesn't have a ton of problems with an honest company who stands behind their products and services. My apologies to anyone who read our comment and decided to deal with this company.


----------

